# p99 at last!



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

so i posted about how finding p99's in stock in my area is almost impossible and how i was going to just break down and order one. so i went to the gunshop to do so and i didn't look around, just found a salesman and told him what i wanted. he said "it's your lucky day, we just got them in stock this week." he took me over to the case and there it was, sitting in the case next to its ppk bretheren. i told him how long i was searching for one (off and on for the last 2 years). he told me they only get them in once in a blue moon. this time they got two in and i bought the last one. i lost my link cable for my phone so no pics and either today or tomorrow im going to shoot it so i'll post a report. these are happy times....


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congradulations nice piece. What did you buy the 9 or the 40?:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

QA or A/S model?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

9mm. im not a big fan of .40. and the AS model, the only way to get a p99. i feel if your buying a p99 it is to be different from the rest of the blocky polymer world, so might as well get the niffty trigger too


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats, was it the AS model or the other.

I have the P99 9mm AS model and it is a very nice shooter. You will be very happy if it is like mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He said he got the A/S model. I have had mine since 2005.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

*range report*

i just got back from shooting. this report is based on 210 rounds fired; 40 winchester 124gr NATO rounds, 150 speer lawman 124gr rounds, and 20 wwb 115gr rounds.

PROS:
excellant accuracy, especially for it having a 4" barrel, just about as accurate as my M&P9. at 25' kept all shots on 3" circle targets with no fliers (im still a noob shooter). trigger pull is amazing and very easy to manipulate. double taps are very easy to do. 210 rounds and no FTF or FTE. the new style mag release is much better than the short stumpy one of old. mag spring makes mags very easy to load for a new gun. very managable recoil. grip stippling made it very easy to keep a firm hold on the gun.

CONS:
I hate to say it but for ME there are a couple cons, things i didnt notice holding it in the store. at around 100 rounds the trigger started to rub the bottom of my finger, eventually giving me a small blister by the time i finished. i tried several minor adjustments to my finger placement to no avail. i believe it is from the trigger being so curved and me having larger hands (mine was made this year so no, it doesn't have the trigger guard hump). the bottom of the trigger guard started to do the same to the side of the middle knuckle on my middle finger. i was able to adjust my grip to fix that though. the mags dont seem to keep rounds in line as tightly as my other mags for other guns. i had the slide not come forward all the way when i loaded it once because the 1st round had slipped forward a little and i didnt see it.

So even though i will keep the p99 and im glad i bought it, it's not a gun i will take out and shoot more than 50-100 rounds at a time. i will leave that to the m&p, although the p99 will be my carry gun. in looking back, for ME, I may have been better served getting the HK P30L. but i would recommend the p99 to anyone looking for something thats not run of the mill blocky polymer that has smaller hands. ( i wear L or XL gloves depending on what kind of glove)


----------

